# A little about my story...



## LUCKYIRISH676 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just really wanted to share my story with everyone since I have has a few comments to make on this forum. My H and I have been together for 8 years, and we're married 7 months after we met at the ripe old age of 20 (me) and 21 (him). I met him during his advanced training in the army. Fast forward to three years ago, my H deployed to Iraqand we started having communication issues. As wrong as I know it was, I met someone who understood me and I had an EA/PA. It lasted a few months, and after my H return I ended because we lived 2 hours frm where OM lived and I knew I love my H and made mistakes. I didn't tell him anything, which I regret this day. Anyway, two months after H return, and the first night we got to his moms house (13 hours from home) He goes through my phone and discovers everything. I get put on a plane back to TX and hubby stays at his mom's with the kids. I have to reveal everything to my family because he has my car and I have no way to get back to our hometown, I am staying with my parents. That's when I really get into the "fog" for about four months, I am in and out of my parents home, occasionally visiting H with my kids and pretty much unstable the whole time. H files for divorce and I prepare to get a lawyer..Then the shooting occurred at Fort Hood (H was there) and I guess we really realized how much our family and each oer meant, We decided to reconcile and in Dec move together as a Family to Missouri, The time in MO was our reconciliation time, however H comes back to TX for a few months of training and upon his return, gets texts from OW saying "do you kiss me?" I exchange texts with her, she insists she didn't know he was married, all they did was kiss, etc....H when confronted denies and then tells me she was a "stalker" and he pawned her off on a friend who was single..,Whatever, who do I go to for emotional support? yep, you guessd it, OM. I was having secret phone convos with OM ( who has a GF at this point) only on friendly stuff, nothing sexual, but still wrong on my part. H finds the texts looking through my phone again and says its really over, I beg and plead and tell him I'm stupid and give him full disclosure to everything from that point on. He agrees and we go back to working on us. I can tell H still has issues dealing with what happens but it seems t me we are making progress towards a better future together. We work very hard to get him into his education program, which happens to be back in the ci where both of our indiscretions take place. Overall things from my POV are pretty stellar. Fastforwad to two months ago. H has his 29th bday and that seems to bother him a bit, he kinda goes into a funk, then the next week we are set to pack our stuff and move back to TX, well H begins staying out late and just acting funky. I figure if he's having an PA, we will be gone in a week so let it runs it's course. Well the while weekend is hell with him out partying nd saying he has alot to deal with etc. we get in the car on Monday and make it to TX by Tuesday. On Thursday, we have lunch together and he refuses to kiss me. By Friday I say WTH. Is going on and he says he has been thinking for a long time that he doesn't want to continue this and he needs to be on his own....That was March 2, he got his own apartment which I helped him move into against my will on March 16. The money fights began about the last week of March and on April 9 our anniversary he was served with child support paperwork ( against my desire but a necessity) I am so beside myself, I went to the Doc Monday to get some meds, can't sleep, stomach issues etc. I am a hot mess right now. I don't know what he is thinking or why he has done this everything points to OW but I have no finite proof and of course he denies it. The worst part is our two kids are suffering through this and he refuses to see it, he says they are fine when they are with him. He unfriended me from Facebook but my mom is still friends with him...all he keeps posting about is how great his life is now. He was never a big facebooker before...anyway, I want to reconcile but I'm lefty him take the steps...as most are saying, if he is in a fog or something he will snap and realize...but I can't count in that happening. I do know he has been to a lawyer but can't file until we are 90 days residents in the county. This all makes me sick, I don't know who this man is but I guess I'm really getting a taste of my own nasty medicine. I never stopped loving my husband, just made sme horrible choices that I truly retreat now. Thanks for listening to my story
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LUCKYIRISH676 (Apr 4, 2012)

PS sorry for the spelling, I'm on my IPad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

